# does my puppies ears that were just cropped look normal??



## PitLover28 (Apr 24, 2012)

My nine week puppy got her ears cropped yesterday by the vet. It is our first time ever having a dog with their ears cropped and was wondering what others thought? We our worried that the left ear is trimmed more than the right ear...


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

ears look fine to me... they are going to look a little weird until you get the stitches out and they start standing up normal again.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the last few pictures the ear on the left the tip looks flat like there is no tip , and it looks folded over funny , is that just the lighting am I not looking at that right? if not did you ask for the tip to be like that? the cut itself looks normal where the stitches are, just the tips look odd to me, maybe just me though.


----------



## PitLover28 (Apr 24, 2012)

My boyfriend thinks that one of the ears were cut more than the other. The tips of the ears look fine I think its just the picture that makes them look like that. We are just worried that they are not the same and dont know what to do or how to really know for sure tha they are messed up.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

When I had my gal's ears cropped (incidentally @ Somerset Animal Hospital in MD), they looked a bit off to me, too... and they were. We had the longer one re-cropped for free by the same vet, and he still didn't take enough off, so they are still a bit uneven. (PISSED me off!) Your pup's ears are trimmed in a diff style, it appears, but here's what my gal's looked like thru the healing process:
when she got home that night:








a few days later:








stitches out:








Best in show puppy w/ messed up ears:








after 2nd crop on her white ear








and now we avoid taking head-on pics like this:


----------



## PitLover28 (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay thank you! We are freaking out about it and I am sooo sorry about your situation I can feel your pain right now! We are going to take her back to the vet tomorrow to talk to them and see what we can do. If you were to go back and change anything would you go back to a different vet for the second ear cropping? We plan on putting her in shows and I would hate for her ears to affect anything.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I would go to any scheduled appts you have with that vet, and express your opinion that the ears aren't looking right. They will probably tell you to wait till they are healed and taped and standing, and to look again. If the ears still look bad, then I would use your judgement on getting them done again... Indie's re-cropped ear has some sloppy-looking scar tissue, so that would be a concern for sure if you wanted them redone. To put your fears at rest about showing, Indie still earned her Grand Champion w/ UKC, even w/ messed up ears. 
Pretty pup no matter what, though!


----------

